
Ask HN: Wordpress alternatives for simple content management? - jc_811
I do some front-end development and mostly do everything by simply writing the HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS (with other frameworks included - bootstrap, etc). I enjoy writing the code and the flexibility it gives.<p>The issue is when clients want to be able to update the content themselves. I know this is where wordpress shines, however I&#x27;ve used it in the past and wasn&#x27;t a big fan.<p>Do you guys use&#x2F;know of any alternatives that can provide simple content editing without all the extra baggage that comes with WordPress? Ideally it would be something where you can easily edit any &lt;p&gt; tags , or tags with a special class such as &lt;div class = &quot;editable-content&quot;&gt;<p>No database or backend needed, but something where a client is able to edit text in an easy manner; and I still have full control over the HTML and code.<p>Thanks!
======
szensius
I do a lot of Wordpress development as well and I'm not a huge fan. This
GitHub repo has a long list of flat file CMS
options:[https://github.com/ahadb/flat-file-
cms](https://github.com/ahadb/flat-file-cms)

I've used Kirby and found it to be pretty intuitive if you have a custom
design. The thing that is lacking from these other options is a lot of theme
options which Wordpress has a plethora of. Often my clients don't have the
budget for a full fledged design and there are plenty of Wordpress themes out
there which make it easy to have a decent looking website (mobile responsive,
custom fonts, intuitive layout, etc). Hope that helps.

------
mtmail
There are a couple of cloudbased CMS like
[https://www.contentful.com/](https://www.contentful.com/) or
[http://getcockpit.com/](http://getcockpit.com/) They make money by storing
the content (monthly subscription) and could be too expensive if you have many
clients.

